# BMX Contest, 23.+24.02, Braunschweig



## Son (1. Februar 2008)

Contest in Klassen A + B + U14

10 p.P. für Samstag und Sonntag inkl. Schlafplatz

5 Startgebühr

Vorläufe Samstag, Finals Sonntag

Best Trick wird extra belohnt!

mit Aftershowparty + Special Guests

Das ganze findet in der WHYOLAND Skatehalle Braunschweig statt, Böcklerstr. 30, 38102 Braunschweig


----------



## Son (19. Februar 2008)

in 4 Tage ist es soweit! morgen gibts evtl. bilder von der halle, haben bissl umgebaut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Son (21. Februar 2008)

triplepost  und bilder von der halle


----------



## AerO (21. Februar 2008)

sehr geile halle! is da im normalbetrieb viel los?


----------



## Son (21. Februar 2008)

hmm, also am wochenende ists am vollsten und unter der woche gehts eigentlich, manchmal sind auch nur 2-3 leute da


----------



## Son (28. Februar 2008)

hier schonma paar bilder: klück


----------



## .nOx (29. Februar 2008)

die mit den braunen locken finde ich gut 
nee sind "ein paar" nette Bilder 
und die halle ist auch niiiiice


----------



## Son (1. März 2008)

bald sollte es auch auf der freedom seite ein vid geben!


----------

